

Ask HN: I just got my iPad 2 from US, which would you recommend as must-have? - apas

As the title says, I just got my iPad 2 from US and I'm eager to know which apps you guys would recommend as must-have. Thanks in advance. :)
======
citizenkeys
Critters <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/critter-ball/id410229817>

Also, I personally recommend getting an Apple TV 2 for $99. iPad and Apple TV
automatically detect each other so you can use AirPlay to stream video from
iPad to AppleTV.

~~~
apas
I've got a Mac Mini, I'm not into AppleTV yet.

------
RealGeek
Dropbox, Flipboard, Amazon Kindle and Skype.

------
apas
apparently, I forgot the 'apps' in the title and the edit-update button
doesn't work. sorry.

